# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  حقوق الانسان بين الاسلام والاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان

## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

حقوق الإنسان بين الإسلام والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان 


*بقلم :- احمد عبد الخضر جاسم* 


مقدمة :
في اليوم العاشر من كانون الأول ديسمبر عام 1948م أصدرت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة قراراً باعتماد ونشر الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والذي يتضمن ثلاثين مادةً . ولقد حاز هذا الإعلان على موافقة دول العالم الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة مما يعنى أن هناك قواسم مشتركة عديدة بين الحضارات الإنسانية .

وقد سبقت الحضارة الإسلامية غيرها من الحضارات في إقرار القيم الإنسانية التي ترفع من قدر الإنسان وتحافظ على كرامته وتجنبه الظلم والاعتداء والاضطهاد .

لقد أردنا من هذه الدراسة بيان التوافق بين الإسلام والقيم الإنسانية الواردة في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان . ومن بين الحقوق التي أقرها هذا الإعلان : حق الحياة و حق الحرية و حق التنقل وحق تأسيس أسرة وحق العمل وحق التعليم وحق التملك وحق المساواة وحق الحماية وحق المشاركة .

أولاً : الحق في الحياة :-

جاء في المادة الثالثة من الإعلان ما يلي: ( لكل فرد حق في الحياة والحرية وفى الأمان على شخصه ) .

لقد جعل الإسلام حق الإنسان في الحياة حقاً مقدساً حيث قال الله تعالى: ( أنه من قتل نفساً بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً ) المائدة 32 .

وحفاظاً على هذا الحق المقدس فقد شرع الإسلام عقوبات لكل من يعتدي على حق الإنسان في الحياة ، وقد أوجب الله تعالى تطبيق تلك العقوبات بشأن كل من اعتدى على حياة الناس حفظاً لحياتهم ، حيث قال جل وعلا : 

( ولكم فى القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون ) البقرة 179 .

ومن الأحاديث النبوية التي تدعو للحفاظ على حق الإنسان في الحياة: 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لو أن أهل السماء وأهل الأرض اشتركوا في دم مؤمن لأكبهم الله في النار ) رواه الترمذي .

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لزوال الدنيا أهون على الله من قتل رجل مسلم ) رواه الترمذي .

ونحن نجد في عصرنا هذا من يغتال حق الإنسان في الحياة فمثلاً : ماذا تعنى القنابل الذرية والهيدروجينية التي تهدد حياة الإنسان ؟ وماذا تعنى المجازر الدموية في البلدان التي يتصارع أهلها على السلطة ؟ وماذا تعنى مجازر الخصوم السياسيين والمعارضين في كثير من البلدان ؟ وماذا يعنى بناء القصور الضخمة على جماجم بني البشر ؟ وماذا يعنى انتقال الحروب من مكان إلى آخر على ظهر الأرض ؟ 

ألا يعنى هذا أن حياة الإنسان في هذا العصر لا قيمة لها ؟ 

ولكن حيث يكون الإسلام موجوداً لا تقتل نفس إلا بحق ، كيف لا وقد وصف الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين بقوله :

( ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ) الفرقان 68 .

ولقد كرم الله الإنسان وحفظ حياته براً وبحراً ورزقه من الطيبات رزقاً حسناً حيث قال تبارك وتعالى: ( ولقد كرّمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلاً ) الإسراء 70 . 

وينبثق عن حق الإنسان في الحياة الحق في الغذاء والحق في الملبس والحق في الدواء كسبل لاستمرار حياة الإنسان .

لقد يسر الله الرزق والغذاء للإنسان حفاظاً على حياته وطمأنه على هذا الرزق حيث قال تبارك وتعالى: ( وفى السماء رزقكم وما توعدون ) الذاريات 22 . 

وقد أمر الله الإنسان بأن يأخذ حقه في الغذاء الكامل بدون إسراف حيث قال : ( وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب المسرفين ) الأعراف 31 .

وقد قرر الله حق الإنسان في الملبس وقال جل وعلا : ( يا بني آدم قد أنزلنا عليكم لباساً يوارى سوءاتكم وريشاً ) الأعراف 26 .

أما عن حق الإنسان فى الدواء فقد حث الإسلام على التداوى والعلاج حفاظاً على حق الإنسان في الحياة فقد رُوى عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: 

( تداووا فإن الله لم يضع داء إلا وضع له دواءً ) ورد فى كتاب المستدرك على الصحيحين .

وهكذا جعل الإسلام حق الإنسان في الحياة حقاً مقدساً ودعا إلى كل ما يحافظ على حياة الإنسان من حق في الغذاء والملبس والدواء .

ثانياً:الحق في الحرية : 

جاء في المادة الأولى من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان: ( يولد جميع الناس أحراراً ومتساوين في الكرامة والحقوق ، وهم قد وهبوا العقل والوجدان وعليهم أن يعاملوا بعضهم بعضاً بروح الإخاء ) .

لقد قرر الإسلام أن الإنسان حرّ ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع تعاليم خالقه وحريات الآخرين ، وفى التاريخ الإسلامي يروى أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب اقتص من ابن والى مصر لقبطي من أهل مصر عندما ضرب ابن ذلك الوالي القبطي لأنه تفوق عليه في سباق الخيول ، وقد وجه عمر بن الخطاب تأنيباً شديداً لذلك الوالي قائلاً له: ( متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً ) .

والحق في الحرية يعنى حرية الاختيار والفعل والقرار دون ضغط أو إكراه في حدود القانون .

وينبثق عن هذا الحق: حرية الرأي والحرية الدينية .

أ?- حرية الرأي :

لقد حث الإسلام الناس على الإيجابية في الدعوة إلى الحق وأمرهم بقول الحق دون أن تأخذهم لومة لائم حيث قال تبارك وتعالى: ( ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ) آل عمران 104 .

وقد بين الإسلام أن النقد البناء من أفضل الجهاد في سبيل الله حيث قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أفضل الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر ) رواه ابن ماجة . وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من رأى منكم منكراً فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان ) رواه مسلم .

ويروى أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب أراد أن يحدد مهور النساء فاعترضت عليه امرأة قائلةً: ( كيف تحدد المهور يا عمر وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج وآتيتم إحداهن قنطاراً فلا تأخذوا منه شيئاً ) النساء 20 .

فقال عمر ( أخطأ عمر وأصابت امرأة ) وقال أيضاً ( لا خير فيكم إن لم تقولوها ولا خير فينا إن لم نسمعها ) .

ب?- الحرية الدينية: 

إن الإسلام لا يقبل من إنسان إيماناً إلا بعد اقتناع ، والإسلام لا يجبر أحداً على الدخول فيه بدليل قوله تعالى: ( لا إكراه في الدين ) البقرة 256 .

و قال تعالى مخاطباً رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين ) يونس 99 وقال تبارك وتعالى: ( وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ) سورة الكهف 29 .

وعندما هاجر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يثرب استكتب وثيقةً لتحديد علاقة المسلمين باليهود من أهل المدينة وجاء في تلك الوثيقة ما يلي :

1- لليهود دينهم وللمسلمين دينهم .

2- إن بينهم النصح والنصيحة والبر دون الإثم .

ويروى لنا التاريخ الإسلامي أن المسلمين إذا ما غزو بلداً خيروا أهلها بين الإسلام أو البقاء على دينهم مع دفع الجزية ، وعندما فتح المسلمون بيت المقدس كتب الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب لأهلها عهداً ضمن فيه لهم الحرية الدينية وأمنهم على كنائسهم وصلبانهم .

ثالثاً :حق التنقل :

جاء في المادة 13 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان : 

1- لكل فرد حق في حرية التنقل واختيار محل إقامته داخل حدود الدولة .

2- لكل فرد حق في مغادرة أي بلد بما في ذلك بلده وفى العودة إلى بلده .

لقد أمر الله الإنسان أن يسير في الأرض للنظر والاعتبار حيث يقول تبارك وتعالى:

( قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين ) الأنعام 11 .

وقال الله تعالى داعياً الناس إلى البحث عن أسباب رزقهم في الأرض ، والانتقال ، وتخير مكان الإقامة قائلاً في كتابه العزيز: ( هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ) الملك 15 .

ودعا الله الإنسان إلى التنقل طلباً للأمان والرزق فقال: ( ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها ) النساء 97 .

وقال سبحانه وتعالى( ومن يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغماً كثيراً وسعة ) النساء 100.

ويروى التاريخ الإسلامي أن علماء الحديث كانوا يتنقلون من بلد إلى بلد ويقطعون الصحارى والقفار طلباً للتحقق من صحة حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكثير من الصحابة كانوا يتركون بلدانهم ويذهبون إلى بلاد بعيدة يجدون فيها الراحة ومنهم من وافاه الأجل المحتوم في فلسطين أو في الشام أو في العراق أو في الأندلس . وقد دعا الله عز وجل إلى إعطاء حق اللجوء والإقامة للمشركين في بلاد المسلمين حيث يقول الله تعالى: ( وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه ) التوبة 6 .

وقال الله سبحانه وتعالى: ( وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابةً للناس و أمناً ) البقرة 125 . 

رابعاً : حق الإنسان في تأسيس أسرة:

جاء في المادة 16 من الإعلان :-

1- للرجل والمرأة متى أدركا سن البلوغ حق التزوج وتأسيس أسرة دون أي قيد بسبب العرق أو الجنس أو الدين وهما متساويان في الحقوق لدى التزوج وخلال أيام الزواج ولدى انحلاله .

2- لا يعقد الزواج إلا برضا الطرفين رضاً كاملاً لا إكراه فيه .

3- الأسرة هي الخلية الطبيعية والأساسية في المجتمع ولها حق التمتع بحماية المجتمع والدولة .

لقد قرر الإسلام أن الزوجية سنة من سنن الله في الخلق والتكوين لا يشذ عنها عالم الإنسان أو عالم الحيوان أو عالم النبات ، فقد قال تعالى : ( سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون ) يس 36 .

والزواج هو الأسلوب الذي اختاره الله للتوالد والتكاثر واستمرار الحياة وبهذا وضع للغريزة سبيلاً مأموناً وحمى النسل من الضياع ووضع نواة الأسرة التي تحوطها غريزة الأمومة وترعاها عاطفة الأبوة فتنبت نباتاً حسناً وتثمر ثمارها اليانعة .

وقد جعل الله عز وجل الزواج سبيلاً للاستقرار والراحة والتراحم بين الناس فقد قال الله تعالى: ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودةً ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون ) الروم 21 ، وبيّن الإسلام أن الزواج من سنن الأنبياء وهدى المرسلين فقال تعالى: ( ولقد أرسلنا رسلاً من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجاً وذرية ) الرعد 38 .

وقد طمأن الإسلام الذين يترددون في قبول الزواج خوفاً من الإطلاع بتكاليفه بأن الله سيجعل لهم سبيلاً للغنى فقال تعالى: ( وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله والله واسع عليم ) النور 32 .

وقد بيّن الإسلام أن الركن الحقيقي للزواج هو رضا الطرفين ( الرجل والمرأة ) ، وتوافق إرادتهما وهو ما يعرف بالإيجاب والقبول .

وتوافق الرجل والمرأة في إرادتهما يقتضى نظر الرجل إلى المرأة التي يريد أن يتزوجها وموافقة المرأة على الارتباط بهذا الرجل .

وقد ورد أن المغيرة بن شعبة خطب امرأة فأخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال 

له : ( اذهب فانظر إليها فإنه أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما ) سنن الترمذى .

وعن ابن عباس عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال( الأيم أحق بنفسها من وليها والبكر تُستأذن في نفسها وإذنها صماتها ) رواه الستة إلا البخاري .

كما روى عن ابن عباس أن جاريةً بكراً أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرت أن أباها زوّجها وهى كارهة فخيّرها النبي ) رواه أبو داوود . 

والإسلام لا يميّز في الزواج بسبب العرق أو الجنس أو النسب ووضع معياراً واحداً وهو الخلق والدين فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فأنكحوه ) سنن الترمذي .

وقد حدد الإسلام حقوق كل من الرجل والمرأة في الأسرة ، وبين أنه من حق المرأة أن ينفق عليها زوجها فقد قال تعالى: ( لينفق ذو سعة من سعته ) الطلاق 7 .

وقال الله تعالى : ( أسكنوهن من حيث سكنتم ) الطلاق 6 ، وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( إذا أنفق المسلم نفقةً على أهله وهو يحتسبها كانت له صدقة ) رواه البخاري .

وقال تعالى : ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) البقرة 228 .

ولقد دعا الإسلام إلى إكرام المرأة حيث قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خيركم خيركم لأهله ، وأنا خيركم لأهلي ) سنن الترمذي . 

ولم يكن تعدّد الزوجات في الإسلام إلا حلاً لمشكلات اجتماعية أو ضرورة ، وقد فضل الإسلام الاقتصار على زوجة واحدة ، حيث يقول تعالى : ( وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع ، فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة ) النساء 3 .

خامساً : الحق في التملك :

جاء في المادة رقم 17 من الإعلان ما يلي : 

1. لكل فرد حق في التملك بمفرده أو بالاشتراك مع غيره .

2. لا يجوز تجريد أحد من ملكه تعسفاً .

إن للإنسان غريزة التملك حيث يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( وتحبون المال حباً جما ) الفجر 20 . 

وقد بيّن الإسلام أن المعاملات المالية من تجارة وغيرها يجب أن تكون قائمة على الرضا بين الطرفين ، حيث قال الله تعالى : ( يأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل ، إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراضٍ منكم ) النساء 29 .

ومن أجل حفظ حق الإنسان في التملك وضع الإسلام عقوبة قطع اليد ضد كل من يعتدي على أموال الغير حيث يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاءً بما كسبا نكالاً من الله ) المائدة 38 .

وقد كفل الإسلام لكل من الرجل والمرأة الحق في التصرف فيما يملك من بيع أو هبة أو إجارة أو وصية ، وحدد الإسلام حق كل من الرجل والمرأة في الميراث ، وقال تعالى ( للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا وللنساء نصيب مما اكتسبن ) النساء 32 .

وقال الله تعالى ( للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ) النساء 11 .

وساوى الإسلام بين الأب والأم في استحقاق الميراث بقوله تعالى : ( ولأبويه لكل واحدٍ منهما السدس ) النساء 11 .

سادساً : حق العمل :

جاء في المادة 23 من الإعلان :- 

1. لكل شخص حق العمل ، وفى حرية اختيار عمله وفى شروط عمل عادلة ومرضية ، وفى الحماية من البطالة . 

2. لجميع الأفراد دون أي تمييز الحق في أجرٍ متساوٍ على العمل المتساوي .

3. لكل فرد يعمل حق في مكافأة عادلة ومرضية تكفل له و لأسرته عيشة لائقة بالكرامة البشرية وتستكمل عند الاقتضاء بوسائل أخرى للحماية الاجتماعية . 

4. لكل شخص حق إنشاء النقابات مع آخرين والانضمام إليها من أجل حماية مصالحه .

إن الدين الإسلامي يحترم العمل مهما كان نوعه ، ويحث عليه في شتى مجالات الحياة وكل إنسان مطالب أن يعمل فمن حقه أن يجد مجالاً للعمل وقد قال تعالى : ( هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ) الملك 15 .

والإسلام يفتح أبواب العمل أمام الإنسان لأن من حقه أن يختار من الأعمال ما يتناسب وخبرته وميوله وقدراته . وقد ضمن الله الرزق لعباده ، ولكن اقتضت سنته في الخلق أن هذه الأرزاق لاتنال إلا بجهدٍ يبذل وعمل يؤدى . 

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لو أنكم توكلتم على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصاً وتروح بطاناً ) رواه ابن ماجة والإمام أحمد .

والإسلام قرر أن كل كسب حلال هو عمل شريف فلا ينبغي أن يحتقر العامل مهما كانت حرفته فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله يحب المؤمن المحترف ) رواه البخاري .

وقرر الإسلام أن من حق العامل أن يأخذ الأجر المناسب دون مماطلة أو تسويف ، فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أعطوا الأجير أجره قبل أن يجف عرقه ) رواه ابن ماجة . 


سابعاً : حق التعليم :

جاء فى المادة 26 من الإعلان :

1. لكل شخص حق في التعليم ، ويجب أن نوفر التعليم مجاناً على الأقل في مرحلته الابتدائية ، وأن يكون التعليم الابتدائي إلزامياً ، ويكون التعليم الفني والمهني متاحاً للعموم ، ويكون التعليم العالي متاحاً للجميع تبعاً لكفاءته .

2. يحب أن يستهدف التعليم التنمية الكاملة لشخصية الإنسان وتعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية ، كما يجب أن نعزز التفاهم و التسامح والصداقة بين جميع الأمم وجميع الفئات العنصرية أو الدينية وأن نؤيد الأنشطة التي تضطلع بها الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان.

3. للآباء حق اختيار نوع التعليم الذي يعطى لأولادهم .

لقد اهتم الإسلام بالعلم اهتماماً كبيراً وحث على طلبه ، وكان أول ما نزل من القرآن كلمة ( اقرأ ) وقد جعل الإسلام طلب العلم فريضة من الفرائض ، حيث قال الله تعالى : ( وقل ربّ زدني علماً ) طه 114 ، وبالتالي فهو حق لكل فرد في المجتمع ، وقد شجع الإسلام أبناءه على طلب العلم فقال الرسول (ص) : ( من سلك طريقاً يلتمس به علماً سهل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة ) سنن الترمذى .

وقد قرر الإسلام حق المرأة في التعليم ، حيث قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

( لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله ) رواه البخاري . وقد كانت أمهات المؤمنين يعلّمن نساء المسلمين في المسجد أمور الدين .


ثامناً : الحق في المساواة :

• جاء في المادة رقم 7 من الإعلان : ( الناس جميعاً سواء أمام القانون ، وهم يتساوون في حق التمتع بحماية القانون دونما تمييز ، كما يتساوون في حق التمتع بالحماية من أي تمييز ينتهك هذا الإعلان ومن أي تحريض على مثل هذا التمييز .

• جاء في المادة 10 من الإعلان : ( لكل إنسان على قدم المساواة التامة مع الآخرين الحق في أن تنظر قضيته محكمة مستقلة ومحايدة نظراً منصفاً وعلنياً للفصل في حقوقه والتزاماته وفى أي تهمة جزائية توجه إليه ) .

لقد قرر الإسلام مبدأ المساواة بين البشر فهم من أصل واحد ، حيث قال تعالى: ( يأيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبثّ منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء ) النساء 1. وقال تعالى : ( يأيها الناس إنّا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا ، إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم ) الحجرات 13 . 

فالإسلام لا يفرق بين رجل وامرأة ولا بين شعب وشعب ولا بين عرق وعرق ، إنما التفاضل بالعمل الصالح ، حيث قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي ولا لأعجمي على عربي ولا لأحمر على أسود ولا لأسود على أحمر إلا بالتقوى ) رواه البخاري ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الناس سواء كأسنان المشط ) ورد فى كتاب مسند الشهاب. 

وقد طبق المسلمون مبدأ المساواة على أرض الواقع ، وقد بدا هذا الأمر واضحاً في المساواة أمام القانون وأمام العدالة .

أ?. حق المساواة أمام القانون : قرر الإسلام أن يتساوى الناس جميعاً أمام القانون ، فلا محسوبية ولا قرابة ولا تمييز بين الناس سواء كان حاكماً أو محكوماً فالكل أمام القانون سواء ، يروى أن أسامة بن زيد جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليشفع في أمر المرأة المخزومية التي سرقت كي لا يقام عليها الحد فتقطع يدها ، فجاء الرد حازماً من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلاً : ( أتشفع في حدٍ من حدود الله وأنت الحب بن الحب يا أسامة؟ والذي نفس محمد بيده لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمد يدها ) رواه البخاري .

ويروى لنا التاريخ الإسلامي أنه عندما كان عمرو بن العاص والياً على مصر أيام أمير المؤمنين عمر ابن الخطاب حدث سباق للخيل بين مصري وبين ابن الوالي فتغلب المصري على ابن الوالي فضرب ابن الوالي المصري وهو يقول له : ( أنا ابن الأكرمين ) ، فتقدم المصري بشكواه إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر ، فقام باستدعاء الوالي وابنه وطلب من المصري أن يضرب ابن الوالي قائلا أمام جمع من الناس : ( اضرب ابن الأكرمين ) ، ثم أمره أن يضرب الوالي نفسه لأن ابن الوالي لم يجرؤ على ضرب الناس إلا بسلطان أبيه ، فما نجا من يده إلا برضا صاحب الشكوى واعتذار مقبول . ويروى تاريخ الإسلام كذلك أن أبا بكرٍ الصديق عندما ولى الخلافة خطب الناس فقال : ( ألا إن أضعفكم عندي قوى حتى آخذ الحق له ، وإن أقواكم عندي ضعيف حتى آخذ الحق منه ) .

ب?. حق المساواة أمام العدالة : لقد أقر الإسلام العدل بين الناس دون تمييز بعرق أو لون أودين ، فقد قال تعالى : ( وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل ) النساء 58 .

وقال تعالى ( ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى )المائدة 8 . ويروى الإمام أحمد في مسنده أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أتدرون من السابقون إلى ظل الله يوم القيامة ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : الذين إذا أُعطوا الحق قبلوه وإذا سُئلوه بذلوه وإذا حكموا للمسلمين حكموا حكمهم لأنفسهم ) ، ويروى لنا تاريخ الإسلام أمثلة سامقة للعدل فها هو ذا علىٌّ رضي الله عنه كان قد فقد درعه ، ورأى ذلك الدرع مع يهودي ، فقال لليهودي: هذا الدرع درعي . 

فأنكر اليهودي ، ورفع علىّ الأمر إلى القاضي شريح فطلب القاضي من علىّ الدليل والشهود فلم يكن معه من الشهود أحد فحكم القاضي بالدرع لليهودي ، وعرض الحكم على أمير المسلمين عمر بن الخطاب فأقر ذلك الحكم فما كان من اليهودي إلا أن اعترف بأحقية علىّ بالدرع ، ولم يملك إلا أن ينطق بالشهادتين ودخل الإسلام.

تاسعاً الحق في الحماية :

جاء في المادة 5 من الإعلان : ( لا يجوز إخضاع أحد للتعذيب ولا للمعاملة القاسية أو اللا إنسانية أو الحاطة بالكرامة ) .

وجاء في المادة 9 : ( لا يجوز اعتقال أي إنسان أو حجزه أو نفيه تعسفاً ) .

وجاء في المادة 12 : ( لا يجوز تعريض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو في شؤون أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ولا لحملات تمس شرفه وسمعته ، ولكل شخص حق في أن يحميه القانون من ذلك التدخل أو تلك الحملات ) .

إن الإسلام أكد على حماية الإنسان من الظلم سواء كان ظلماً مادياً أو معنوياً فمن أشكال الظلم المادي التعذيب وانتهاك الحرمات والاعتقال ، ومن أشكال الظلم المعنوي المس بشرف الإنسان وعرضه وسمعته وقد حرم الإسلام الظلم بكل أشكاله ، وبيّن أن عاقبة الظلم وخيمة وقد توعد الله الظلمة بسوء المصير في الدنيا والآخرة حيث

قال تعالى : ( وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعداً ) الكهف 59 . وقد جاء في الحديث القدسي( يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرماً فلا تظالموا ) رواه مسلم.

أ- حق الإنسان في حماية العرض والسمعة والشرف:-لقد حرم الإسلام المساس بعرض الإنسان وسمعته فحرم الغيبة وهى ذكر الإنسان بما يكرهه فقال الله تعالى: ( ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضاً ) الحجرات 12 .

وكذلك حرم الإسلام التطاول على الإنسان والحط من شأنه وتحقيره فقال الله تعالى :

( ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب ) الحجرات 11 .

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا معشر من آمن بلسانه ولم يدخل الإيمان قلبه لا تغتابوا المسلمين ولا تتتبعوا عوراتهم فإنه من تتبع عورات المسلمين تتبع الله عورته حتى يفضحه في بيته ) مسند أبى يعلى . وقال كذلك : ( ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش ولا البذيء ) رواه الترمذي .

وسُئل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي المسلمين أفضل ؟ قال : من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده ) متفق عليه .

وحرّم الإسلام على الإنسان تحقير أخيه الإنسان والسخرية منه والاستهزاء به وقد قال الله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيراً منهن ) الحجرات 11 .

ب- حق الحماية من التعذيب والإيذاء:-

قال الله تعالى ( والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتاناً وإثماً مبيناً ) الأحزاب 58 .

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إن الله يعذب الذين يعذبون الناس في الدنيا ) رواه الخمسة .

وقد روى هشام بن حكيم بن حزام رضي الله عنهما أنه مرّ بالشام على أناس من الأنباط - وهم فلاحون من العجم - وقد أُقيموا في الشمس وصُب على رؤوسهم الزيت ، فقال : ما هذا ؟ قيل : يعذبون فى الجزية . فقال هشام : أشهد أنى سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن الله يعذب الذين يعذبون الناس فى الدنيا ) فدخل على الأمير فحدّثه فأمر بهم فخُلّوا ) رواه مسلم .

عاشراً : الحق في المشاركة:

جاء في المادة 21 من الإعلان ما يلي :

1- لكل شخص حق في المشاركة في إدارة الشئون العامة لبلده إما مباشرة وإما بواسطة ممثلين يختارون في حرية .

2- لكل شخص بالتساوي مع الآخرين حق تقلد الوظائف العامة في بلده .

3- إرادة الشعب هى مناط سلطة الحكم ، ويجب أن تتجلى هذه الإرادة من خلال انتخابات نزيهة تجرى دورياً بالاقتراع العام وعلى قدم المساواة بين الناخبين وبالتصويت السري أو بإجراء مكافئ من حيث ضمان حرية التصويت .

لقد أقر الإسلام حق الإنسان في الترشيح والانتخاب وحقه فى الشورى .

أ?- حق الإنسان في الترشيح والانتخاب :

أقر الإسلام حق الإنسان في ترشيح نفسه لتولي منصب يجد فى نفسه الكفاءة لهذا المنصب . يقول الله تعالى على لسان سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام :" قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إنى حفيظ عليم " يوسف 55 .

ومن حق الإنسان أن يرشح غيره يجد فيه الكفاءة المناسبة لمنصب معين . قال الله تعالى : "قالت إحداهما يا أبت استأجره إن خير من استأجرت القوى الأمين " القصص 26 .

ويروى التاريخ الإسلامي أن أبا بكر رشح في اجتماع سقيفة بني ساعدة عمر ابن الخطاب أو أبا عبيدة بن الجراح لخلافة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرفضا ذلك وقاما بترشيح أبى بكر ، ولم تصح خلافة أبى بكر إلا بعد البيعة العامة في المسجد وهو ما يعرف الآن بالاستفتاء العام فإرادة الشعب هي مناط سلطة الحكم .

وعندما أشرف أبو بكر على الوفاة استشار الصحابة في ترشيح عمر للخلافة وهذا الترشيح لم يكن إرغاماً للأمة على تولي عمر أمر الخلافة من بعد أبى بكر بل هو مجرد ترشيح فقط والدليل على ذلك أنه قال للناس بعد ترشيحه لعمر: " أترضون بمن أستخلف عليكم فإني لم أستخلف عليكم ذا قرابة " .

وهذا يدل على أن الترشيح لا يعنى تولى الأمر وإنما العبرة بالبيعة العامة للناس .

ولما طُعن عمر رشح لخلافته ستة من المبشرين بالجنة ، وأوكل إليهم كممثلين للأمة أن يرشحوا واحداً منهم للخلافة ، وحدث أن قام عبد الرحمن بن عوف فى اجتماع عام فى المسجد بترشيح اثنين من الستة وهما علىّ بن أبى طالب وعثمان بن عفان وقال على مسمع من عامة المسلمين : ( يا علىّ عليك عهد الله وميثاقه لتعملن بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ) . فقال علىّ : ( أرجو أن أعمل بمبلغ علمي وطاقتي ) . ثم دعا عبد الرحمن بن عوف عثمان وقال له مثلما قال لعلىّ . فقال عثمان: نعم .

فأقبل الناس يبايعون عثمان بيعة عامة في المسجد ، وهذا النظام تسير عليه أحدث الأنظمة في تطبيق الديمقراطية حيث يقوم الحزب بترشيح من يراه مناسباً أو تقوم أحزاب بترشيح عنها مجموعة من الأفراد لتولى منصب ما ، ثم فى النهاية يعرض الأمر على عامة الشعب ليختار واحداً منهم .

ب?- حق الشورى :-

أقر الإسلام مبدأ الشورى وقد دلت الكثير من نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية على أن مبدأ الشورى هو مبدأ أساس في الحكم حيث قال الله تعالى ( وأمرهم شورى بينهم ) الشورى 38 .

وقال تعالى: ( وشاورهم في الأمر ) آل عمران 159 ، وقال تعالى على لسان بلقيس ملكة سبأ: ( قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعةً أمراً حتى تشهدون ) النمل 32 .

والسيرة النبوية تحدثنا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قبل معركة بدر: ( أيها الناس أشيروا علىّ ) رواه النسائي .

ونزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على رأى الحباب بن المنذر في جعل ماء بدر خلف المسلمين فيشربون ولا يشرب الكفار .

وفى غزوة الأحزاب طلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مشورة الناس فأشار عليه سلمان الفارسيبحفر الخندق حول المدينة* .*

----------

